# Smokeping cgi very slow.

## Aikanaro

Hello Everyone,

I need your help, i dont know for what reason, i didnt make any changes my smokeping cgi started running really slow. It takes approximately 10-15 seconds to load one of the services.

Can anyone help me out? 

Thanks.

----------

## Aikanaro

So, i have fixed the problem by my self. IF someone has the same issues make sure you have FastCGI installed. (it wasnt my problem) and second, make sure you have no warning, fix the configuration because it might make your smokeping to choke.

Thanks,

Good Luck.

----------

